# What do i do?



## chickenboy021384 (May 27, 2013)

Hi! This is my third time around with chickens but I have a new interesting problem. I originally bought some red pellets and they are currently about 7 weeks old then I was given some bantaam chickens I accepted them and introduced them to the flock slowly and they are used to each other now my problem is that these bantams are a breed I am not used to and I would like to know how to calm these chickens down. Any ideas?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

What are they doing? Are they making a lot of noise? They are kind of a nervous breed anyways.


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

Pics please


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter the breed. Just give treats, handle them, or accept them as they are.


----------

